# Springfield Hospital - Tooting - Nov 09'



## vmlopes (Dec 10, 2009)

> Springfield University Hospital
> 
> In 1841 Springfield Hospital opened on 14th June as the first Surrey County Lunatic Asylum for Paupers in the London Borough of Wandsworth, Tooting. In 1938 97 acres of land had been purchased of an estate, Springfield Park which was so named due to the spring running through it. The original buildings were designed by Middlesex County surveyor Mr W. Moseley who had also previously designed the sprawling Middlesex Asylum in Hanwell.
> 
> ...



Visted with Bukowski Jr, thanks to D-Kay for the headsup, a small three storey wing of a very live hospital doable in a couple of hrs, really enjoyable and the sun being out helped, small but perfectly formed   

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10





#11





#12





#13


----------



## Krypton (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice use of HDR


----------



## night crawler (Dec 10, 2009)

That explains the photo's I noticed on Flickr earlier. Nice work as aways.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Excellant as Usual*

I have now located this on on Google Earth and its on my list..great shots as ever.


----------



## mc_nebula (Dec 10, 2009)

Tis a nice site this... I was there a few times over the summer. It's nice to see a site like this, where things are hard enough to not be visited every goddam weekend... 

Some stunning pics there, the HDR is ok... Personally not a fan of it though...


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Dec 15, 2009)

great pics.

i dreamt about this place the other night. it must be calling me, i havent explored it yet but went once to visit my long deceased nan.


----------

